# Hibernate Cache leeren



## Alex_winf01 (27. Okt 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell das Problem, dass bei meinem Java-Programm der Cache nicht gelöscht wird. Ich setzte Spring ein und habe einen Button, mit dem ich zwischen 2 verschiedenen Ansichten wechseln kann. Beim ersten Sprung wird clear() schön ausgeführt, beim zweiten mal nicht. Obwohl der selbe Listener dranhängt und der auch clear() auffruft.

Wie kann ich ein leeren des Caches erzwingen?


----------



## Joose (27. Okt 2015)

Hast du schon den Debugger verwendet?
Was passiert beim Ansichtenwechsel? Wird der Button selbst auch ausgewechselt? Hat dieser Button wirklich dann den richtigen ActionListener dranhängen?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (27. Okt 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

die Überschrift ist falsch! Der Listener funktioniert für beide Ansichten!!! Also: folgendes passiert: ich habe einen Button, dort steht einmal drauf: "zur Ansicht 1". Wenn der Anwender dort drauf klickt, wird geprüft, ob Daten geändert wurden. Wenn ja, wird gefragt, ob gespeichert werden soll. Der Anwender sagt: ja. Dann wird Ansicht 1 angezeigt. In dieser Ansicht ändert der selbe Benutzer auch etwas und klickt jetzt auf den selben Button, der nur jetzt mit "zur Ansicht 2" beschriftet ist. Es kommt wieder die Frage, ob gespeichert werden soll. Der Anwender sagt wieder ja. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass ein anderer Benutzer den Datensatz geändert hat. Gespeichert werden die Änderungen trotzdem und der Wechsel zur Ansicht 1 erfolgt.

Eingesetzt wird Hibernate.


----------



## Joose (28. Okt 2015)

Da du den Thread in AWT/Swing Unterforum eröffnet hast, dachte ich mir es ginge mehr um ein UI Problem und deine Beschreibung im Eröffnungspost hat sich danach angehört das der Listener nur 1x ausgelöst wird.


Das heißt dein Problem besteht darin das beim 2.Wechsel der Ansicht nicht der Hibernate Cache geleert wird so wie beim 1.Wechsel?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (2. Nov 2015)

Hallo Joose,

korrekt. Es kommt beim 2. Wechsel die Meldung, dass bereits ein anderer Benutzer die Daten bearbeitet (also ich selbst). Aber nur beim 2. Wechsel.


----------

